#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-28
<Aivaras> Sveiki :)
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<vkkr> ar naudojat kas totem?
<vkkr> alio ;-)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-29
<Aivaras> Laba.
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-30
<Aivaras> laba :)
<Aivaras> telefono erkrane weechatas kaip baisiai atrodo.
<psichas> labas vakaras
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-01
<zatan> * - Welcome to sendak.freenode.net in Vilnius, Lithuania, EU.
<zatan> * - Thanks to Microlink Lietuva (http://www.microlink.lt) for providing this
<zatan> * - server!
<sirex> Great success! :)
<lun0> ;-0
<Kulverstukas> kas nors nsuimano apie SSH tunelius....?
<Kulverstukas> yra problema, ir nezinau kame beda
<Kulverstukas> jau nebereike :P
<zatan> Aivaras, sveikas :)
<Aivaras> zatan:  Labas.
<zatan> kaip uzsilaikes? seniai besikalbejom :)
<Aivaras> Gyvenu...
<zatan> depresinis garsas skamba :D
<Aivaras> http://twitpic.com/4fscuu/full
<Aivaras> Bankas 5 darbo dienom mane atjungė nuo mano pinigų :D
<zatan> o kazkas naudojosi ta kortele? ar tik siaip del saugumo sumetimu uzdare ? :)))
<Aivaras> Aišku, kad niekas ja nesinaudojo..
<zatan> nes man vienu metu irgi atsiunte panasu laiska, kad kazkas gali buti naudojasi mano saskaita, tai reikejo nauja atsidaryti
<Aivaras> Sistema kažką užsibugino matyt, tai 'duomenis pavogė' kažkas ir 'dėl jūsų saugumo' == kad mes kaip lameriai neatrodytumėm...
<Aivaras> Sąskaita?
<zatan> bet esme buvo tame , kad is vieno bankomato emiau 250£ ir ta pacia valanda kitam miesto gale iskart 250£ tai pagalvojo kad fraudas :)
<Aivaras> Sąskaitą, bet ne kortelę?
<zatan> kortele
<zatan> nejo daugiau naudotis
<Aivaras> Tai logiška.
<zatan> yup
<Aivaras> Bet su maniške bajeris tas, kad man neveikė - parašiau laišką, užmokėjau, parašė kad užblokuota. ir dabar 100 litų yra 'rezervuota', tai gal gražins dar? :D
<zatan> tai grazinti turetu jaj viskas OK.
<zatan> man su PP buvo tas pats, bet kai pakalbejau telefonu kad cia tikrai mano ACC atshalde galejau persivesti y savo acc
<Aivaras> Ne matai, jie užblokavo, o aš išleidau tik veliau. :D
<zatan> tas pats turetu buti ir ten juk negali pasiimti tavo pinigu :D
<Aivaras> Jie išleisti - čia ir bajeris. Bet pagal jų užblokavimą - čia ne aš juos išleidau :D
<zatan> o bl
<zatan> tai sakyk kad ne tu isleidai :D
<zatan> pagrazinti turetu :)
<Aivaras> Nu tai reikės. :D
<zatan> nes bankas atsakingas uz tavo $ :)
<Aivaras> Bet bliamba po to paypal'ą man dar užblokuos.
<zatan> mano paypalas jau gal metai laiko uzblokuotas :D
<zatan> bet reikes jau skambinti kuria savaite kad atplaiduotu vadeles :D
<Aivaras> :D
<zatan> nes ten jiems rashyti gali nerashes, vis tiek atrasho kaip robotai :D
<Aivaras> Ne kaip robotai, o robotai :D
<zatan> :D
<zatan> tikiousi paskambinus, kitam laido gale neatsilieps gelezine boba :D
<Aivaras> :D
<Aivaras> Skaitei užkalnio knygą apie angliją?
<zatan> nea, gera ?
<Aivaras> Hm. manau tau patiktų.
<Aivaras> Šiaip esmė tokia, jei atsiliepia robotas - spaudinėti 1 ir 0 reikia daug kartų :D
<zatan> jega butu :D
<Aivaras> 'tada sistema visiškai jumis nusivils ir pagaliau leis kalbėti su gyvu žmogumi' :D
<zatan> nes yra daug ir anglu komediju kur pyzdavojasi is tokiu dalyku patys anglai :D
<Aivaras> Man čia kažkokį binary virusą primena... :D
<zatan> :D
<zatan> turi gal ta knyga skaitomu formatu ant kindle?
<Aivaras> PDF'as yra.
<Aivaras> Bet bjaurus :(
<zatan> :)
<Aivaras> Esmėj nesu matęs kad kindle taip lėtai PDF'ą verstu...
<Aivaras> Žurnalus net gerai varto, o Užkalnio knygos - nevirškina :D
<zatan> o bandej ta mobipocket?
<Aivaras> ne.
<Aivaras> Hm.
<Aivaras> Reikėjo... :D
<Aivaras> Bet dzin. Jau perskaičiau.
<zatan> reikes ir man persiskaityti kury vaikara :)
<Aivaras> lm yra.
<zatan> lentynoj jau stovi pas mane:)))
<zatan> noriu ziauriai pamatyti AUKSINIAI SVOGUNAI sios dienos bet niekur dar nera :|
<Aivaras> Patikėk tau visiškai neįdomu niekas, ką rodo bukos mūsų televizijos...
<zatan> seniai jau kazka ir ziurejes :)
<Aivaras> Tikrai neverta. :)
<vyvea> verta
<zatan> kartais smagu isgirsti ta lietuvisko televizjos balsa, nes dar kai gyvenu su moterim angle, ir darbe vien tik anglai tai miela isgirsti gimtines balsa :D
<Aivaras> Čia vienas iš tų dalykų, kurių niekada nepasigesčiau. :D
<zatan> :)))))
<Aivaras> Lietuviška TV... :D
<zatan> Aivaras,  matej sita : * - Welcome to sendak.freenode.net in Vilnius, Lithuania, EU.
<zatan> * - Thanks to Microlink Lietuva (http://www.microlink.lt) for providing this
<zatan> * - server!
<Aivaras> Aha.
<Aivaras> Nors gal ne :D
<zatan> man tu rekomendavai man HOSTEX ?
<Aivaras> Ne.
<Aivaras> O gal.
<zatan> ar kazkas man cia kitas buvo daves vouchery neatsimenu net :)
<Aivaras> Ne aš.
<Aivaras> AÅ¡ savo dar turiu :D
<zatan> aisq :)
<Aivaras> Reikia?
<Aivaras> 90% nuolaidą turiu.
<zatan> jega reiketu o kada nuolaida bajgiasi ?
<Aivaras> Tai metams čia užsisakai planą už 20 litų ir viskas.
<zatan> o koks ten atsiskaitymo budas ?
<Aivaras> Vaučeris iki balandžio 30.
<Aivaras> Visi lietuviški man atrodo ir paypal.
<Aivaras> Gal ir kreditines priima.
<zatan> ok paiimsiu sy menesy, as taves jaj cia nerasiu parashysiu y emaila bet paiimsiu tikrai :)
<Aivaras> bliamba reikėjo geriau į bendrą kanalą parašyti kodą - būtumem pažiūrėje kiek dar nemiegančių yra :DD
<zatan> NE!
<zatan> ubuntulog2
<zatan> sedi :D
<zatan> Aivaras,  numesk dar webo adresa
<Aivaras> hotsex.lt
<Aivaras> pfu :D
<Aivaras> hostex.lt :D
<zatan> ok dekui Aivaras  einu y apacia sveciai pasirode susirhysisme kuria dar diena sekmes :)
<Aivaras> Ok.
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-02
<vkkr> sveiki
<Aivaras> Labas :D
<vkkr> kas geresnio?
<Aivaras> Nieko. Galvoju, kaip pažiūrėti kokia laptopo HDD juntis, neišjungiant :D
<vkkr> o ką gamintojas sako?
<Aivaras> Bliamba
<Aivaras> Atsidaręs laikau ir nepamačiau... :D
<vkkr> reik ir man laptopo
<Aivaras> Tik idomu, kodėl disk utility rodo, kad ATA jei yra sata :( http://img.aivaras.me/images/screenhph.png
<vkkr> nežinau
<vkkr> disk utility?
<vkkr> čia koks gnomo? ;-))
<Aivaras> Aha.
<Aivaras> Galvoju reikia 250GB dabar esantį mesti į kokią dėžę, o įsidėti 500.
<vkkr> o sony laptopai geri?
<Aivaras> Gal ir geri, bet dauguma labai overpriced.
<vkkr> tai gal yr už ką mokėt?
<Aivaras> Gal.
<vkkr> čia kaip ir su telikais
<vkkr> vieniem ir samsung sueina ;-)
<Aivaras> Nu matai, telikai ne visai tas pats kaip kompai.
<Aivaras> Dalys iš tų pačių kinų visur :D
<vkkr> tai taip
<vkkr> ale nelabai jau ir brangesni už ibm laptopus
<Aivaras> HDD žiauriai atpigę - 163 litai 500GB HDD 2.5".
<vkkr> panašios kainos
<vkkr> nekankink tu to laptopo
<Aivaras> Aš tai imčiau kokį dell/Asus/samsung ir puikia su juo gyvenčiau iki jo mirties :D
<vkkr> samsungo nieko nepirksiu niekad
<Aivaras> :)
<vkkr> dėl asus nežinau
<vkkr> apie ibm ir dell galvoju
<Aivaras> Kuo samsung užkliuvo? :)
<vkkr> dviem monitoriais ir teliku
<Aivaras> :D
<Aivaras> Jei kažkada pirkau nokia padangas ir jos man netiko, nereiškia, kad jie telefonų nemoka gaminti :DD
<vkkr> tokių padangų nėr
<vkkr> yra nokian
<Aivaras> nebėra, bet kažkada buvo.
<vkkr> nebuvo niekad ;-)
<Aivaras> http://www.xtimeline.com/evt/view.aspx?id=25492
<vkkr> yra ten tokios?
<Aivaras> Nokia's first car tire is launched 1933 :)
<vkkr> hmz
<vkkr> tada neteisus aš
<vkkr> neturiu browserio
<vkkr> ;-)
<Aivaras> be xorg'o sėdi? :D
<vkkr> su
<vkkr> ne namie aš
<Aivaras> Jei neklystu - po to gamino guminius batus :D
<vkkr> gali būt
<Aivaras> hm... Kiek laiko užtruks 250 gb skirsnių dd'inimas į naują HDD? :DD
<vkkr> priklauso kaip tai darysi ;-)
<vkkr> šiaip tai greičiau sukasi nei kopijuojant
<vkkr> žymiai greičiau
<vkkr> tai gali pažiūrėt kiek truks laiko ;-)
<Aivaras> Bet neapsimoka. Geriau OS perrašyti :D
<vkkr> tai jo
<vkkr> kas čia tokio
<vkkr> tu ir taip kelis kart per mėnesį rašai
<vkkr> ;-))
<vkkr> kaip windowsus
<Aivaras> windows aš taip dažnai neperašinėdavau :D
<vkkr> ajo
<vkkr> tai ubuntu bus be gnome?
<Aivaras> utinity
<vkkr> kaip ir žadėjo?
<Aivaras> Kaip ir. Bet kažkaip nebeįdomu man... :D
<vkkr> man tai įdomu
<vkkr> kiek laiko bugus taisys
<vkkr> ;-))
<Aivaras> Panašu, kad užtruks...
<vkkr> bandau funtoo sudėt ;-))
<Aivaras> Kuo jis nuo gentoo skiriasi?
<vkkr> daug ten kuo skirias
<vkkr> ale ten beta stadijoj dar
<vkkr> vos ne ;-)
<Aivaras> vkkr: Gali ką nors apie ausines patarti? :)
<vkkr> taip
<vkkr> nori pigių ir gerų
<Aivaras> Reikia gerų ausinių, kaina ~300.
<vkkr> pirk sennheiserio
<vkkr> tai jo
<vkkr> nežiūrėk į jokias koss ir t.t
<Aivaras> :))
<Aivaras> Koss < senheiser ? :)
<vkkr> taip
<vkkr> beabejo imant plačiai
<Aivaras> Dabar turiu HD 201
<Aivaras> Pigiausiai senheiseriai.
<vkkr> neturiu browserio pažiūrėt
<vkkr> kiek kainavo jos?
<Aivaras> nedaug. Gal 60 litų.
<vkkr> a tai čia tos
<vkkr> tokios
<Aivaras> Kaip už tokią kainą - tikrai neblogos.
<vkkr> kur sukinėjas?
<Aivaras> Ta prasme?
<vkkr> nesigilink
<vkkr> po to pažiūrėsiu
<vkkr> ;-)
<Aivaras> Man senzeineriai nepatinka, nes realiai jie orentuoti į stiprius bosus.
<Aivaras> Bent man taip pasirodė.
<vkkr> Aivaras, visokių yra
<vkkr> nu o koss
<vkkr> man aplamai
<vkkr> kaip kibiras ir ant jo ausinės
<vkkr> ;-)
<Aivaras> :))
<vkkr> bet gal blogos pasitaikė
<vkkr> velnias žino
<vkkr> ;-)
<Aivaras> Kokios čia?
<vkkr> nepamenu modelio
<vkkr> bet brangesnės
<Aivaras> kiek maždaug kainavo?
<vkkr> apie 200 jos ten kainavo
<vkkr> +-
<vkkr> nepamenu
<vkkr> ir ausys nuo jų skaudėjo
<vkkr> t.y
<vkkr> ne nuo garso
<vkkr> o nuo jų pačių
<Aivaras> BÅ«na.
<vkkr> ir dar turėjau pigesnias koss
<vkkr> dovanų gavau
<vkkr> tai paklausiau kelias valandas
<vkkr> ir nukišau kažkus
<vkkr> r
<vkkr> kad akys nematytų ;-)
<Aivaras> :D
<vkkr> matai ausinės yra toks dalykas
<vkkr> kad reik priprast
<vkkr> čia kaip ir pelė
<vkkr> ar klava
<vkkr> vos ne
<Aivaras> Tai taip.
<Aivaras> visos labai skirtingai skamba.
<vkkr> po 2 dienų ausys prisitaikys
<vkkr> ir sakysi super
<vkkr> o dar viena firma yr
<vkkr> bliam užkrito
<Aivaras> Grado?
<vkkr> pas mane ant ipodo jos
<Aivaras> Denon ?
<vkkr> tai čia brangios
<vkkr> tau netiks
<vkkr> ;-))
<Aivaras> Na tie 300 ne galutinė riba. :)
<vkkr> bent jau grado
<vkkr> tai pigiausios grado
<vkkr> ir tai gal ne
<vkkr> bet tai neverta
<vkkr> sakau žiūrėk senheiserio
<vkkr> gal ką rasi
<Aivaras> Aš dabar AKG K430 žiūriu,
<vkkr> o ir kokybiškos jos
<Aivaras> Žiūrėjau jau PX200-II raday.
<vkkr> apie akg ir nieko gero negaliu pasakyt
<vkkr> ;-)
<Aivaras> Matai, man nereikia didelių, man pagrinde prie grotuvo.
<vkkr> nebent dėl išvaizdos
<vkkr> prie plejerio?
<Aivaras> aha.
<vkkr> tai bliam
<vkkr> pirk tas
<vkkr> kaip pas mane
<vkkr> tokio tipo
<vkkr> kur isikiša
<Aivaras> in-ear tipo?
<vkkr> bet tai negirdėsi nieko :-)
<vkkr> jo
<vkkr> patikėk
<vkkr> ir aš juokiaus iš jų
<vkkr> bet be jų dabar negalėčiau gyvent
<Aivaras> Turiu senzeinerius aš tokius iš tų pigesnių.
<vkkr> nepatinka kažkuo?
<vkkr> pala
<vkkr> ghr
<vkkr> užkrito firmos pavadinimas
<Aivaras> Va mano CX270 ar kažkas tokio.
<vkkr> sakau jei plejeriui žiūrėk in-ear
<vkkr> aš neturiu browserio :-)
<Aivaras> Links!
<Aivaras> galėsi dažnius pažiūrėti :D
<lun0> gal kas zino kur butu galima gauti visa registruotu lt domenu lista?
<Aivaras> lun0:  Bandyk į domreg.lt kreiptis gal. Nežinau net.
<vkkr> Aivaras, o kuo tau in-ear nepatiko
<vkkr> ?
<lun0> nu gal, mane domina de*.lt maske
<Aivaras> lun0: nelabai ką galim čia patarti manau...
<lun0> joa, sushiktas reikalas
<Aivaras> vkkr:  šiaip patiko, bet didesnės - geriau groja :D
<vkkr> Aivaras, nuo ausinių priklauso
<Aivaras> Tai taip.
<vkkr> pažiūrėk brangias
<vkkr> tikrai
<vkkr> ir apie kitokio tipo net negalvok
<vkkr> jei plejeriui
<Aivaras> Žinai kaip koss porta pro atrodo?
<vkkr> nea
<vkkr> aš žinau kaip grado atrodo ;-))
<vkkr> kažkada labai norėjau
<Aivaras> na va, tie pigiausi grado
<Aivaras> mažos realiai ausinės.
<Aivaras> 'on-ear' vadinamos.
<vkkr> tarkim pas mane net prie pc senheiseriai
<vkkr> už 150lt
<vkkr> bet geresnių neradau dar
<vkkr> vienas sudrožiau
<vkkr> pirkau antras
<vkkr> vos radau ;-)
<vkkr> nes modelis senas
<Aivaras> Reikėjo ką nors panašaus naujasnio imti ir viskas :)
<vkkr> Aivaras, žiūrėjau
<vkkr> tame ir reikalas
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> ir brangias žiūrėjau
<vkkr> jau taip labai man jos patiko ;-)
<vkkr> mano ant ipodo geros
<vkkr> bet nepamenu firmos
<vkkr> ir brangios
<vkkr> kas beklausė
<vkkr> visiem lipo
<vkkr> dar draugei po to tokias pat pirkau
<vkkr> Aivaras, o neriukas čia pasirodo? ;-))
<Aivaras> nežinau, retai beprisijungiu.
<vkkr> aišku
<vkkr> įdomu kur praktikuojasi neriukas ;-))
 * vkkr labai apsileidęs 
<vkkr> Total: 187 packages (169 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 10 new, 1 in new slot, 6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 675,013 kB
<vkkr> Conflict: 3 blocks
 * Aivaras tvarkingas :P http://img.aivaras.me/images/screenkpk.png
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> sys-freebsd/freebsd-sources
<vkkr> Description:         FreeBSD kernel sources
<vkkr> hmz
<vkkr> kaip čia suprast?
<Aivaras> kompailink neklausinėjęs.
<Aivaras> Oj, sukompailino :D
<shookees> Sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-03
<shookees> labrytas :)
<bugo> Sveiki
<shookees> labas :)
<bugo> kur sirex?
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<shookees> labas labas
<psichas> hello?
<vyvea> labas, labas
<psichas> seniai metytas
<psichas> *matytas ;)
<psichas> kas cia naujo ? kas tas ubuntu log?
<shookees> sveikas
<shookees> logina pokalbius
<psichas> kur jie atisiduria?
<psichas> neprates kazkaip rasyt ... :)
<psichas> ka veikiat?
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-03
<shookees> Sveiki :)
<cybersig> sveiki, susigadino atmintukas. Kaip pataisyti? Terminale rašau: ~$ sudo dosfsck -t -a -w /dev/sdc1
<cybersig> fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<cybersig> 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt.
<cybersig>  Automatically removing dirty bit.
<cybersig> Write 512 bytes at 0:Operacija neleidžiama
#ubuntu-lt 2017-03-31
<ray02> ciao a tutti
